# Meet my cat :>



## Spanish Or Vanish (Apr 19, 2021)

This is Gingersnap, he is a rescue flame point siamese cat and he is currently 1 year old (confirmed by a vet)

He is a very playful and loving outdoor cat and he is not fond of other cats

We had found him outside visibly starving and we decided to feed him and that went on for days until we let him inside and now we have a wonderful cat


----------



## Spanish Or Vanish (Apr 19, 2021)

I think i posted this to the wrong topic- oh well


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He sure is attractive! Stars for you, giving a home to the homeless.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

So beautiful! Flame points are the best! @Kiki's Mom, how could you live without knowing about flame points???


----------



## Spanish Or Vanish (Apr 19, 2021)

im not sure lol @Kiki's Mom all i know is that I found out about them last year when I found my cat and from what I've read they are kind or rare


----------



## Spanish Or Vanish (Apr 19, 2021)

Kiki's Mom said:


> I kind of wondered, it almost looks like they somehow mixed an orange tabby with a siamese, two of my fav cats all in one!!
> are they vocal like typical siamese cat are?


it depends on the personality actually, mine isn't although I'm not sure if his old owner was abusing him or anything because I know that that can change everything for a cat or really any living thing, it could also be his personality too but I read that they do have a meow unique to the breed


----------



## Spanish Or Vanish (Apr 19, 2021)

Kiki's Mom said:


> oh interesting. How long have you had Gingersnap?
> My cat seems to talk more and more over time. At first, she said nothing to me, for the longest time. I like talkative cats! 😍I know some people do not, but i do!
> I stop and reward her when she talks! XD


lol I love it when my cat does talk although I don't have a preference for talkative nor non-talkative, I'm fine with both


----------

